# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نمونه برنامه ریزی شاگردان برتر

## konkuriha

توی این برنامه که با سوالاتی که نفرات برتر پرسیده ام نوشته ام قابلیت شخصی سازی گذاشته شده است 
و ساعت های پیشنهادی هم گذاشته شده است
اگر فکر می کنید درسی را در زمانی که گذاشته شده نمی توانید بخوانید باید به ذهنتان فشار بیاورید تا سریع تر بخوانید و ذهنتان را کند نکنید 
این برنامه فقط برای آزمون هاست و دروس مدرسه را باید جداگانه بخوانید.

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام بچه ها به نظرتون برنامه ایشون خوبه؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

هر کی برنامه خودشو داره....

----------


## Shayan.m

> هر کی برنامه خودشو داره....


آبجی شما درست میگی اما من واسه الگوبرداری گفتم

----------


## dorsa20

> آبجی شما درست میگی اما من واسه الگوبرداری گفتم


بله بله..تنکس...

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

خیلییییی سبکه" که!

----------


## tahminerajabzad

سلام، این برنامه خنده داره، با برنامه مشاورای خوب مقایسه کنی متوجه میشیمشاور من برنامه اش اینطوری بود که اولا شخصی بود دوما حجم هر پارت  مطالعه کاملا مشخص بود، تعداد تست هر پارتم مشخص بود، حتی بهت میگفت چه تست هایی رو بزنی. نه اینکه برو بخون 1000 تا هم تست بزن. این که دیگه نشد برنامه ریزی، ضمنا مشاورت یعنی با 500 تا تست رتبه برتر شده؟ من هفته 2100 تا تست میزدم رتبه ام شد 181. فکر نمیکنم برنامه موثری باشه

----------

